# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Rockefeller Home on St Croix on the market

## katva

5 bedroom, 3.5 baths, $ 1.7 m..  Pretty cool!!!

image.jpgimage.jpgimage.jpg

----------

